
Google’s Mobile Future Is Now - treskot
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/25/googles-mobile-future-is-now/
======
trimbo
Totally. I've told a number of people that Google Now is the first "original"
killer app on smartphones. Meaning: smart phones are essential for email,
texting, nav, photos and browsing. But none of those originated there. Google
Now did, and is amazing.

~~~
hahainternet
You're absolutely right.

Some time ago I had the idea of a 'travel bulletin' app using twitter, that
would feature a location and info hash and allow you to subscribe to different
levels of notification for different parts of your commute or where you live
etc.

It was eventually scrapped due to the complexity of the user interface and the
lack of ability to adapt to a user's habits. Google Now blows my idea out of
the water by providing that up front information from the users habits.

It has the potential to completely seal the mobile market for Google. I know I
won't buy another device that doesn't have this feature.

------
justincormack
Well I never even knew it existed. Apparently you have to turn it on for your
apps domain if you use a google apps account. And it is hard to find
[http://www.24100.net/2012/12/enable-google-now-google-
apps-f...](http://www.24100.net/2012/12/enable-google-now-google-apps-for-
business/)

~~~
treskot
Not many people knew of Google Now. I was surprised why Google didn't go
overboard to publicize it.

------
antipax
Apple will have to respond to this, I think. This is really what the
possibility of mobile computing is, not just our information anywhere we want
it.

~~~
treskot
Apple will find it really hard to better this!

